# What to look for in a healthy mouse?



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi i'm going to view some mice this weekend and just wanted some tips on what to look for in a healthy mouse. I think they are of Broken type. 
Also the mice are about 8 weeks old, if not a bit older. When is the best time and age to buy mice at?
Thank you!
Carla xx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Eight weeks is fine to take mice. You are looking for bright eyes, clean, sleek, shiny fur, and the mouse should be nice and active in the box and on your hand. No sneezing, squeaky breathing sounds, gummy eyes, sticking up fur or rough looking coat. 
Who you buying from?


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh thanks thats really useful advice  
im buying them in brighton from a lady who accidently bought a buck and doe without realising so of course ended up with some babies.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah! i started out like that too!


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

lol, i'm considering breeding some but we shall see! 
xxx


----------

